# Liverpool- North Docks



## taffy166 (Nov 25, 2005)

I want to make a scale model of Liverpool North Docks, as they would have been in the 1945 to 1975 period. Does anyone know where I can get hold of aerial photos or plans of these docks?


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Taff. Try the Liverpool Echo they have a wonderful archive of photos I'm sure they will help you for a small nominal charge Regards Tony


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

I would suggest that you obtain a route map of The Overhead Railway.I think that you can view one at The Museum in William Brown Street,
Regards Geoff.


----------

